# I could use some help.



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I already took the civil service exam for mass, and was wondering what the next step was. I have had people tell me that the PD's that i sent my score to will contact me, but i dont believ that, so any help on the application process would be much appreciated. The PD's that i was looking at were MBTA, Beverly, Salem, Boston. Thanks

jsymonds01


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

They will contact you if your high enough on the list, you can always call to find out if they plan on hiring but sending them your score is not the way to go.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

Strongly suggest changing your Salem choice to something better. Unfortunately even tho the town is short like 16 officers there is no chance that anytime in the near future they will be hiring. They town has HUGH money problems. They have been short officers since like 2000 and every year it just gets worst from what I have heard. The shortage complaints have come from members of the department. Not only that they hire from their reserve list which has officers that have been waiting for awhile. Just my opinion and trying to pass on a little advice

Note: I am not saying anything bad about the department or it's members. just that the TOWN has hugh money problems. Therefore the police department suffers severely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Unless you're a resident, Boston is probably a wasted choice.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

if what fightnirish said is true, you threw two choices away. 

do a search. there must be five hundred threads regarding your exact question.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

you can go online and change your selections with mass.gov/hrd


----------

